# "tener ganas"



## cafwin53

Hola
¿Hay una frase en portugués que tiene el mismo significado que la frase "tener ganas"? En inglés decimos "I can't wait...", or "I'm really looking forward to.." pero no puedo encontrar algo semejante en portugués.

Gracias
Cat


----------



## Outsider

"Estou ansioso por", "mal posso esperar por/para", "tenho vontade de"...
 Cuidado que "ter ganas de" também existe em português, mas é um falso amigo.


----------



## cafwin53

Muchas gracias! Iba a usar "ter ganas" pero no estaba seguro! "Mal posso esperar" es muy coloquial, ¿verdad?


----------



## Outsider

Não é assim tão coloquial. Quer dizer "I can hardly wait".


----------



## cafwin53

No se como conjugarlo. ¿Me puede dar un ejemplo de como utilizarlo en una frase? Algo como "I can hardly wait for my holiday"?


----------



## Outsider

Dois exemplos:

Mal posso esperar pelas férias do Verão.
_I can hardly wait for the Summer holidays._

Mal posso esperar para chegar a casa e tirar os sapatos.
_I can hardly wait to get home and take my shoes off._


----------



## cafwin53

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## gienesa

Pode dizer no Brasil, tambêm?  Obrigada!


----------



## Alandria

gienesa said:


> Pode-se dizer no Brasil, também?  Obrigada!



Com certeza, mas usamos mais "estou afim" na linguagem juvenil.

Estou afim de comer, de beber, de passear, etc.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> "Estou ansioso por", "mal posso esperar por/para", "tenho vontade de"...
> Cuidado que "ter ganas de" também existe em português, mas é um falso amigo.



Será assim tão falso amigo como isso? Por aqui também se usa "ter ganas de" como "ter vontade de" simplesmente é talvez mais pesado a nível do que se lhe segue.


----------



## olivinha

cafwin53 said:


> Hola
> ¿Hay una frase en portugués que tiene el mismo significado que la frase "tener ganas"? En inglés decimos "I can't wait...", or "I'm really looking forward to.." pero no puedo encontrar algo semejante en portugués.
> Gracias
> Cat


 
Cat,
Tener ganas = feel like doing something (pero no necesariamente _I can´t wait_ o _I´m really looking forward_; es menos enfático.)
Tener ganas (_feel like doing something_) en portugués = ter vontade, estar com vontade, estar a fim.

Para el otro significado (I can´t wait, etc), ver los posts anteriores.
O


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> Com certeza, mas usamos mais "estou afim" na linguagem juvenil.
> 
> Estou afim de comer, de beber, de passear, etc.


Olá Alandria,
o correcto não será estou *a fim*? 
*Afim* e *a fim* são coisas diferentes, certo?
Acho que já tivemos um tópico sobre isto aqui no fórum.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Será assim tão falso amigo como isso? Por aqui também se usa "ter ganas de" como "ter vontade de" simplesmente é talvez mais pesado a nível do que se lhe segue.


Parece-me que em português "ter ganas de" tem uma conotação mais impulsiva, repentina, ou mesmo violenta, que em espanhol. O exemplo que me vem à ideia é "tive ganas de o matar".

Não é bem o mesmo que "Apeteceu-me matá-lo".


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Parece-me que em português "ter ganas de" tem uma conotação mais impulsiva, repentina, ou mesmo violenta, que em espanhol. O exemplo que me vem à ideia é "tive ganas de o matar".
> 
> Não é bem o mesmo que "Apeteceu-me matá-lo".



Sim é isso. A conotação é mais violenta em qualquer uso cá, mas vê significados diferentes nas frases "tive ganas de o matar" e "apeteceu-me matá-lo"? Para mim são o mesmo. A conotação é violenta em ambos.


----------



## Outsider

Porque o verbo "matar" é em si violento. Mas e se for "tive ganas de sair de casa" contra "apeteceu-me sair de casa"?

Parece-me que a primeira frase sugere uma vontade súbita, talvez motivada por alguma irritação, ao passo que a segunda frase se pode referir a uma decisão serena e ponderada...


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Porque o verbo "matar" é em si violento. Mas e se for "tive ganas de sair de casa" contra "apeteceu-me sair de casa"?
> 
> Parece-me que a primeira frase sugere uma vontade súbita, talvez motivada por alguma irritação, ao passo que a segunda frase se pode referir a uma decisão serena e ponderada...



Sim, tem razão. Como o exemplo anterior era com "matar" não via a diferença. Assim já a vejo. Obrigado.


----------



## Alandria

Alentugano said:


> Olá Alandria,
> o correcto não será estou *a fim*?
> *Afim* e *a fim* são coisas diferentes, certo?
> Acho que já tivemos um tópico sobre isto aqui no fórum.



Tem razão, Alentugano.
É "a fim" mesmo.
 
A fim: quer dizer “com o propósito ou intenção   de”, igual a "finalidade". Exemplo: Sebastião estava a fim de namorar aquela   menina de olhos verdes.

Afim: equivalente a "semelhante". 
Exemplo: O gosto da Viviane não é afim ao da Regina   em se tratando de comida.


----------

